# Bachmannn Indy 2-6-0 opinoins?



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone offer their opinions on these?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice loco, BUT very light - it needs weight added.

The cab is all wrong as it is too small, just try a scale figure in it. 

However it is a very good chassis for scratch building - David Fletcher did a MasterClass with it, have a look at his section of 'http://4largescale.com' where there are some photos, the are under the MLS Clalenge section - 1874 Porter

The whole building log and PDF files for drawings will be in the' MasterClass' section

Here is one of my versions -I built two!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

First, as you have probably already guessed, the superstructure and tender was recycled from the Hawaii #5 2-4-2 model to save development costs. The drivetrain is a GREAT improvement over the 2-4-2.... unfortunately they took the cast weight that was in the #5 boiler and replaced it with a circuit board (Um, Hello???? Are the customers the only people who thought that this was a dumb idea?), so basically you need to find places to hide about 2 pounds of weight (air tanks, domes, various recesses in the chassis, etc, etc) to make it pull decently. Then there is the cab. Prototypically correct for #5, a sugar plantation loco -- but just looks WAAAAAAY undersized on the mogul. To address this particular shortcoming, Banta makes a REALLY nice wood cab kit in the $45 range for it, or if you're chea--- err frugal, an Aristo or Delton c-16 cab works a treat. (I redid two of them that way, the new owners when I sold them were quite happy with the new appearance). As with just about every other B'mann product, removing the cast coal pile and replacing it with either aquarium charcoal, or real coal is almost a must as well. I also migrated the whistle to the engineer's side because it's location annoyed me, and put a step pilot off an Aristo 0-4-0 because I'm not particularly fond of wooden cowcatchers. Once you do the mods, they are a GREAT little engine. 


This is how the first of the pair looked when I got done. I only sold them because I ran extremely short of money shortly after the divorce.


----------



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah I figured it would kinda of lightweight. Though I can't say that the prototype I plan to kit bash it as is any better . Can anyone give me the proto type specs for bachmann 2-6-0 though, since hesston also has a large porter 2-6-0 and im debating which the bachmann 2-6-0 would be closer to. 

What I plan to kitbash it as: http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=490

What i could also do: http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=1475


Matt


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing, they DON'T like the small radius Aristo turnouts AT ALL!!!! Seriously, it's a pogo stick right off the rails dislike. LGB r-1 turnouts, no problems, but Aristo ones...........


----------



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's great to know, though i plan on having the main passing siding have wide radius swithes, that is after i get the mainline upgraded to 5ft minimum curve, which will be done after I finish the mainline







. Anyone know the minimum radius on the bachmann 3 truck shay while im at it (probally should start a new thread for this).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShayNo7 on 04/26/2009 3:03 PM
Ah I figured it would kinda of lightweight. Though I can't say that the prototype I plan to kit bash it as is any better . 

Matt 






Total thread drift, but at the top of that web page. Does anyone else find it a bit odd to have civil war re-enactors around the ex MPSB 0-8-0? It would be like having Germans and Russians in WWII garb around The General.... 

Cool Porter for your bash. I would hope that Bachmann would take the hint with their other Porters and this chassis and actually release some Porter moguls?


----------



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I know the german 0-8-0 is out of place, but the only american engine they had at the time was their MUCH larger 67 ton shay (which they usually only run on memorial/laborday weekends), but this year hopefully their recently resotred 2-4-2 will be working the train. Unfoutunatly it would be a pretty easy train to stop for the enemy, can barely make it up their 5.5% grade with 1 car, theyd just have to grease the rails on the hill! No destroying of bridges needed.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it is a nice loco. Last time I was up there I brought some pix of the loco in service in East Germany, the crew operating that day (Skoda) were somewhat suprised with these. 

The little 2-4-2 is a nice looking loco.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Being that I used to own a Bachmann Indy until about a week ago, I can tell you it is a nice running loco. Very smooth, no pickup issues that I've encountered so far. Only complaint on mine is the smoke unit leaks, and if even the tiniest bit of smoke fluid is placed in the loco, it will all leak out the bottom of the smokebox door. Being that Bachmann smoke units are useless anyway, this is not a major disappointment for me. 


As has been stated, the loco is a little light, and as such, is a weak puller, however, it is capable of handling light-weight 1:22.5 rolling stock on level track just fine. It's not a mainline engine, it shouldn't be expected to pull a long train on a steep grade. For what it is, it's a wonderful little engine. Even the sound system isn't particularly atrocious, as it is at least synchronized to the rotation of the drivers. I just leave the sound off usually anyway, but if you really like sound, it is usable as is. I converted mine to Kadees front and rear without a hitch as well, which was a big plus in my book. The smallish cab issue can be addressed with a wood cab kit, though I must confess that I left mine stock. 


For a Bachmann, I have to say it's impressive, and anyone who knows me will tell you that I utterly hate Bachmann products.


----------

